

Lingua::Romana::Perligata – Perl for the XXI-Imum Century (2000) - rhythmvs
http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html

======
joealba
Prof. Conway also wrote a Perl module that allows you to write code in
Klingon:

[http://search.cpan.org/~mschwern/Lingua-tlhInganHol-
yIghun-2...](http://search.cpan.org/~mschwern/Lingua-tlhInganHol-
yIghun-20090601/lib/Lingua/tlhInganHol/yIghun.pm)

------
yellowapple
It's this sort of thing that's the reason why Perl will always be my favorite
language, no matter how "old" it might be. Being designed to mimic the nuances
of natural languages is part of its charm.

~~~
mhd
What impresses me more about this isn't that it _could_ be done (other
languages might have similar hooks into the parsing/interpretation process,
but that it _has_ been done.

Though quite often it looks like obfuscation, the playfulness of the Perl
culture is something I really appreciate. Tcl shares a bit of that, as does
Ruby…

~~~
yellowapple
> Tcl shares a bit of that, as does Ruby…

Which is no surprise in the latter case, given how strong of an influence Perl
was (and still is, though nowadays to a slightly-lesser amount) to Ruby.

My point, though, was that this "Perligata" still feels like Perl (though with
keyword-heavier syntax like sic/cis and such, perhaps it leans more toward
Ruby in look/feel, which I don't think is a coincidence). You could probably
implement this in, say, Java or Go or Python, but it probably wouldn't feel a
whole lot like those languages in terms of expressiveness.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I really love this, it makes for a very elegant programming style. I'll admit,
though, that I don't know Latin, so I can't use it.

------
cstigler
Placet mihi.

~~~
senorsmile
Et mihi!

